# Activist Break-In



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

California....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/animal-activists-are-resorting-to-break-ins--naa-anna-lisa-laca/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They ahould be tried as the terrorists that they are.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There was an initiative for farmers to install bio security/no trespassing signs. I haven't put one up because I never really felt I need and I felt it was just like waving a flag to these groups. Kind of like gun free zones.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

They should go straight to prison.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Swv.farmer said:


> They should go straight to prison.


Or euthanized like the chickens they was "defending" I mean to them a chicken life is equal or greater than a human life...


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Since they know the group who did it I hope they sue them for every chicken and 100% lost profits.

The comments under this article will really tic ya off


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, that's why we have "free range dogs". They defend our animals from marauding coyotes and their two legged counterparts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bbos2 said:


> The comments under this article will really tic ya off


It seems that California leads the way in this type of aggression by animal rights cults......I said it before, and I will say it again.....It's going to get rough someday and I hope that the folks on this side of the fence will not forget or show mercy to the unmerciful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Also shows the mindset of the militant vegans. I thought a plant based diet was supposed to lead to less stress and hostility. I laugh my ass off every time one of those bean curd eating Nazis goes on an anti GMO rant.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Or euthanized like the chickens they was "defending" I mean to them a chicken life is equal or greater than a human life...


Chicken lives matter?? LOL

Chicken nuggets matter, that much I DO know...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The just-released "Vegetarianism in America" study, published by Vegetarian Times (vegetariantimes.com), shows that 3.2 percent of U.S. adults, or 7.3 million people, follow a vegetarian-based diet. Approximately 0.5 percent, or 1 million, of those are vegans, who consume no animal products at all.

Looks to me like they are greatly outnumbered!
Just sayin', Dave


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They may be small but you know how loud a worn solenoid is. Same same.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> Also shows the mindset of the militant vegans. I thought a plant based diet was supposed to lead to less stress and hostility. I laugh my ass off every time one of those bean curd eating Nazis goes on an anti GMO rant.


Lack of vitamin B12


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Lack of vitamin B12


Lol that's a good one.


----------

